# 90/10 Struts Available for Pre Order



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

Just as Frank has posted, 90/10 Front struts are available for Pre Order, these are not going to be in the US until March 2009. 

Pre Order is going to be $100.00 Non Refundable Deposit. The remainder of the 649 ($549) will be due prior to shipping in March.

The Pre-Order needs to be made BEFORE Oct 25th, as no orders after that will be taken for them.

Click To Order


----------

